# EHD question



## azbohunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Will this work for DVR with the 211K

Western Digital My Book Essentials 1TB 
USB 3.0 Desktop Black Hard Drives -
WDBACW0010HBK-NESN

$59.00


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Check to make sure the EHD is backwards compatible with USB 2.0. Otherwise, it will work. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



azbohunter said:


> Will this work for DVR with the 211K
> 
> Western Digital My Book Essentials 1TB
> USB 3.0 Desktop Black Hard Drives -
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so far all USB 3.0 are backward compatible


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 20, 2012)

*This is what I have found and I know nothing to very little about this stuff!*
Dual USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 compatibility
Western Digital My Book Essentials 1TB
USB 3.0 Desktop Black Hard Drives -
WDBACW0010HBK-NESN

Connectivity today; speed for tomorrow
Up to 3x faster transfer rates with USB 3.0
Automatic, continuous backup
Hardware encryption, password protection,Data Transfer Rate on USB 480Mbits/s


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> Data Transfer Rate on USB 480Mbits/s


 - it's USB 2.0 value


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

azbohunter said:


> Will this work for DVR with the 211K
> 
> Western Digital My Book Essentials 1TB
> USB 3.0 Desktop Black Hard Drives -
> ...


Ummm
Nice price.

Where can I get this?

thanks


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 20, 2012)

satcrazy said:


> Ummm
> Nice price.
> 
> Where can I get this?
> ...


It was on a special at Fry's Electronics but not sure it is available??? I ordered it for a store pickup but have not been there yet!


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm curious, azbohunter, whether you purchased this unit, are using it, and what your impressions are. It looks to me like a good match with the 211K, at a nice price.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Crap "In Store Only" and I'm hundreds of miles from the nearest Fry's


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 20, 2012)

I ordered it for in store pickup in Phoenix,AZ and was told I would receive a confirmation email as to availability and never did, so I assumed it was not available???


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Well by golly, I just got back from Fry's! Stopped along the way to let my dogs have a run, and one got a real good shot of skunk juice. Hope it isn't some kind of omen! Skunks in broad daylight ... that just ain't fair.

I will post a follow up on this; could be someone out there will be interested. It seems there's no consensus on the "best" external hard drive for the 211K (or I suppose any other Dish receiver for that matter), but I did search around quite a lot on the Internet and saw there are some happy "I hooked it up and it worked!" users out there.

Current Fry's price here in Disneyland (aka California) is $69. They've got a fifteen day satisfaction guarantee on hard drives (their usual period on all sorts of merchandise is thirty days), so I'm going to put it through its paces asap.

These forums are terrific ... I've been learning a lot ... thanks to all ...


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Gosh darn it, I'll ask your forgiveness, I am new to posting. I think a section of my last post got omitted. Anyway, abh, maybe give the Phoenix store a call? Local Fry's says they have plenty. I happened to ask before making the drive. Best wishes ...


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Went to the local Fry's yesterday in Phoenix and they have it in stock but would not honor my online order for pickup price. Was told it was a one day sale only and had to be picked up that day. I explained that I never got the confirmation email for pickup but no one would listen to my crying!
I have an older WD but is only 80GB, just curious if that would work and how much HD it would hold? Anyone? I have read 10-12 GB per hour...just thought it might be worth trying just for a movie or ball game or two.
Thanks


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

azbohunter;3163231 said:


> Went to the local Fry's yesterday in Phoenix and they have it in stock but would not honor my online order for pickup price. Was told it was a one day sale only and had to be picked up that day. I explained that I never got the confirmation email for pickup but no one would listen to my crying!
> I have an older WD but is only 80GB, just curious if that would work and how much HD it would hold? Anyone? I have read 10-12 GB per hour...just thought it might be worth trying just for a movie or ball game or two.
> Thanks


One hour of High action HD recording is closer to 2-4gb.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rovenorth said:


> It seems there's no consensus on the "best" external hard drive for the 211K (or I suppose any other Dish receiver for that matter), but I did search around quite a lot on the Internet and saw there are some happy "I hooked it up and it worked!" users out there.


As long as you go with setups made by hard drive manufacturers you should be okay. I've found that third party configurations often use drives that are OEM and as such, the warranties are somewhat more difficult to resolve.

It isn't like over on the other side of the fence where choosing the right combination seems to have risen to the level of an art form.


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Dang it, I am sorry to read they wouldn't honor that price for you with the mixup and all, ABH. For what it's worth, so far so good with mine. A nice unit. I'm willing to bet a buck it'll come up on sale again.

Scouring around the Internet, I also saw there were a fair number of others with comparable specs at comparable prices.

Best ...


----------

